

Ask HN: How do you license music for web only playback? - jfornear

As expected, Lala shut down today.<p>I already miss streaming entire albums on Lala for free (for the first time). My Tuesday morning ritual for the longest time has been to listen to new albums on Lala before deciding whether or not to buy.<p>What would it take to bring just that feature (1x free album stream) back? Would that model even be sustainable? How do you license music for web only playback and what would the costs associated with it be? Will iTunes put out an embeddable player like Lala's?<p>(I've been working on a music related side project and I thought HNers might be interested in this void the Apple/Lala deal left behind.)
======
what
<http://www.ascap.com/weblicense/> and <http://bmi.com/licensing/website/> or
negotiate with the labels? I think.

